# baby dumbo ratties (cardiff uk)



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

Born on May 29th 
beautiful Agouti babies boys and girls, separated so not pregnant have never been near pine shavings, a accidental litter but both parents are wonderfully natured and gorgeous and can be viewed.
Pictures of cages must be seen and assurances that they wont be bred from and if anyone decides later they no longer want them I would rather have them back than they end up in a rescue.
They must go to a good home, I reserve the right to refuse to home them with someone if I feel they wont look after them properly.
e-mail - [email protected]


----------



## pinkfearie (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: baby dumbo ratties*

Hey, if you wasnt so far away. Im kinda fond of your little guys having been updated regulary with photos  Good luck x


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

*Re: baby dumbo ratties*



pinkfearie said:


> Hey, if you wasnt so far away. Im kinda fond of your little guys having been updated regulary with photos  Good luck x


yeah so far no takers not that I mind just thought it would be easier cage wise having a few less so long as they went to some good people.


----------



## ratsrulesok (May 30, 2011)

had a e-mail off someone about ratties and she wants them free and wants cages, don't you think some people just take the mick?
Not only that but she seems to be a breeder I googled her e-mail adress and she has studs....really starting to doubt anyone can look after them as spoilt as they are here.


----------



## pinkfearie (Jun 2, 2011)

Myabe best off keeping them all?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you contacted any rescues? Some will put up courtesy listings so that more people will see them. And you can also put up a classified ad on PetFinder.


----------

